# Portrait Parties



## wildmaven (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you heard of these things? They're kind of like tupperware parties. The host invites people, makes snacks, and plays music. The photographer shows up, sets up 1 background and lights and takes pictures of the guests in 15 minute sessions. The host gets a free 8x10 and 10-15% of the total profits from the print sales. There are no session charges. Then, if one of the guests has their own party, the host gets a kickback for that, too. 

Thoughts?


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 16, 2007)

That sounds like fun!  I couldn't take the pics but I would def. go to one...


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmm...that's pretty neat.  I never even thought of that.  Kinda like tupperware, candle, purse, and "dirty items" parties...lol.
And they always make money.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 16, 2007)

Yup, I have heard of it. Gonna offer to do it for my Mommy groups when I get farther along.


----------



## craig (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds very not creative to me.

Love & Bass


----------



## Snyder (Nov 17, 2007)

I have done event portraits before slightly different then this. I set up some studio lights and a muslin bg and a printer and take a photo of couples together at the social event charging for the prints I make right there on the spot. Its really easy and easy money I have made 2,500 in one night for a few hours of work. Just this isnt very steady bookings, I wish they were.


----------



## JodieO (Nov 17, 2007)

Personally, I think it cheapens your business.... but that's must my opinion.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds like a poor attempt at a pyramid scheme method of working.

Very unprofessional at the very least.


----------



## jols (Nov 18, 2007)

i thibk it sounds like a great idea and a good place to leave your business cards


----------



## nossie (Nov 18, 2007)

Good idea.  A great way to get out there and meet people in a community like mine then leave cards with the address of your studio.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 18, 2007)

I think how creative or how not creative depends on how you aproach it. Sure, a black back drop, lights and a kid being told to look left or look right sounds dull. If you take the whole group to a garden or have the kids go play out in the yard and get them that way I think it's very creative and would be a blast.


----------



## JodieO (Nov 18, 2007)

Sweetsomedays said:


> I think how creative or how not creative depends on how you aproach it. Sure, a black back drop, lights and a kid being told to look left or look right sounds dull. If you take the whole group to a garden or have the kids go play out in the yard and get them that way I think it's very creative and would be a blast.


 

Personally, I don't think it is about being creative - that is where you find cheap people looking for a deal.

I know that sounded bad, huh? but it is true. I know personally, I despise all home parties... I think they are a sad way of someone trying to get money to work at home, and they are using peoples' guilt to buy some stuff so their host will make some money.... or nothing like not really wanting the product, but you feel pressure to buy because everyone else is...

You can be as creative as you want, but why would you waste time on a portrait party where people may spend up to $100 each (if you are lucky as they are looking for WalMart prices), when you can do just one portrait session and make $2,000-3,000 on someone who appreciates the art and refers to all their friends.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 18, 2007)

Eeep...I don't wanna be lumped in with wal-mart 

I kind of figure it's a give back cuz allot of the mom's in my group have done things for us. Hosted party's, payed for food, put on or sponsored events. Not only that but it gets my cards in a few more hands and I get to sociolize with Moms thay may be interested in private sessions down the road. I'm just starting so I highly doubt I will make $2-$3k in any one session in the near future so it's worth it to me. If nothing else but for the practice.


----------



## NathanJK (Nov 19, 2007)

JodieO said:


> Personally, I don't think it is about being creative - that is where you find cheap people looking for a deal.
> 
> I know that sounded bad, huh? but it is true. I know personally, I despise all home parties... I think they are a sad way of someone trying to get money to work at home, and they are using peoples' guilt to buy some stuff so their host will make some money.... or nothing like not really wanting the product, but you feel pressure to buy because everyone else is...
> 
> You can be as creative as you want, but why would you waste time on a portrait party where people may spend up to $100 each (if you are lucky as they are looking for WalMart prices), when you can do just one portrait session and make $2,000-3,000 on someone who appreciates the art and refers to all their friends.



I agree with Jodie...I find all the "home parties" quite tacky whether they are tupperware, knick knacks for the home or portrait parties.  I personally would never do it with my own business, I don't want to be that guy.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 19, 2007)

I just heard of these in the last week or so and while I wouldn't ask someone to "host" one for me, I was thinking of talking to a few friends and having them spread the word so that I can have one at my own home.  I'm very new to portfolio building and I'd love to photograph some new faces.  Since I'd be hosting it myself, there wouldn't be any "guilting" anyone to buy anything and it would be a great way to get some new customers.


----------



## Bthornton (Nov 19, 2007)

My partner and I do portrait parties. We are creative and we are not cheap. There is no min purchase and we do not sell at the party. All portraits are on line in under 2 weeks and each person orders what they want.  The best part for us is after you do one of the parties you always get some of the guest wanting to set up an appointment for just their family. These parties are more like a mini session giving each family a taste of our work.  It's really not like a party. We set up in a room that only the people we are photographing are in. There are not others waiting in line. The host sets up different time for each family to come over. So far it has worked well for us. It's a long day but worth it.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 20, 2007)

> when you can do just one portrait session and make $2,000-3,000 on someone who appreciates the art and refers to all their friends.


I am not going to pretend I know what type of people you or anyone else here hangs around with but I know for a FACT that I personally know NO ONE willing to drop $2,000-$3,000 on a portrait session.  Sorry, but new moms and dads have a hard enough time getting by...at least here in Raleigh.  $200-$300 is more like it.

Greg


----------



## jols (Nov 20, 2007)

i totally agree.  2 to 3 grand.    i nearly fell off my chair.  i dont mix with the circles of people with that much money.  and i could never justify charging that much its outrageous.


----------



## Joxby (Nov 20, 2007)

Its not outrageous, if the market exists and you can fill it, you'd be stupid not to.
Like good beer, good portrait photography is re-assuringly expensive.
Its only a problem when the market dissappears, for whatever reason, times change, peoples expectations change, the days of 4 figure portrait sessions straight off the street are numbered.
Get the best price for your work that you can now, and dont undersell yourself...ever....portrait parties included.

theres a couple too many kickbacks in that set up for my liking


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 20, 2007)

JodieO said:


> You can be as creative as you want, but why would you waste time on a portrait party where people may spend up to $100 each (if you are lucky as they are looking for WalMart prices), when you can do just one portrait session and make $2,000-3,000 on someone who appreciates the art and refers to all their friends.


 
According to your site, your session fees are Basic Session.....$225.00  and Maternity/Newborn combination.......$395.00.  Are you making an extra $1700+ from prints? 

Congrats on the new studio, by the way.


----------



## jols (Nov 20, 2007)

blimey thats a lot of 10 x 8 for one session

i too checked out the website


----------



## dpolston (Nov 21, 2007)

I realize that I have a tendency to be a thread killer but I'll throw in here...

I think I like the idea for beginners and part timers like me. I feel that you can still be creative, price competitive to the target market (middle class working stiffs like me) and have a great opportunity to market yourself.

I try to use all of my proceeds that I make shooting in my spare time to use for newer and more advanced equipment. This seems to be a way to easily get the funds for those needs. Case in point: I recently shot a series of sessions where I am planing to use the cash for 2 flash units, a remote cable and a point and shoot for my youngest for Christmas.

I would seriously consider a portrait party at this stage of my career. Crap, I have the lights, backdrops and I have a few goodies in the camera bag... might as well use them.

Sign me up!


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 21, 2007)

I did something like this a few years back with bird clubs (parrot) and enjoyed it. With critters being the challenge they are, the creativity issue is not really an issue. People are goofy with there animals and will do about anything asked without a second thought. I enjoyed it and made some bucks. Sounds like maybe time to do it again. I just contacted the club officer that I could and made an offer to come to a club meeting and photograph there pets. Offer the club 10% of print sales and a free 8X10 of the officers all lined up with there pets for the newsletter. This get your name and number in the pet owners home who couldn't attend that meeting. You will pickup 2 or 3 more in home or in studio sales with sitting fees.


----------



## bellacat (Nov 22, 2007)

I like this idea and think it would be great as well if the sessions were outdoors. I have held mini sessions at some of our local parks which have in return resulted with people coming back for full sessions.


----------

